# Rotala Wallichi



## Essen (Dec 19, 2006)

Hi,

I have been trying to grow Rotala Wallichi without any success in the last four years. Within a week of planting this plant, the color changes from bright pink to green and then to black and sheds all leaves within 3 weeks. The stems stays there for ever without any growth. I will remove this and get new plant from time to time hoping that some day it will work. My daughter likes and wants this plant and it is frustrating.

I have 6w/G lights and dose Seachem fertilizers as per their recommendations. I have laterites/eco complete substrates and CO2 injection (3 bps). The water is hard in this area. Could this be the reason? Does increased dosing of Iron/Flourish will help it? All other plants grow healthy though without much bright colors.

Appreciate your help and input.

Thanks
Essen


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

6 wpg of which kind of light? And what tank size? Are the bulbs old? 

-Dave


----------



## Essen (Dec 19, 2006)

Hi,

It is all cfl (6700K),it is about 8 months old now. I have been trying to grow RW
all the time, even when the lsmps were new, with no luck.


Essen


----------



## nickman (Feb 25, 2008)

ive also had problems with it. lots of light but no co2 for both attempts. dosed tropica master grow for one. mine got some hair algae on it last time which seemed to smother it. id love to know some secrets to keeping this as well since it is one of my favorites and id like to have it in my current tank eventually.
-nick


----------



## nickman (Feb 25, 2008)

Essen said:


> Hi,
> 
> It is all cfl (6700K),it is about 8 months old now. I have been trying to grow RW
> all the time, even when the lsmps were new, with no luck.
> ...


also, after about 6 months PC bulbs have lost quite a bit of their original output and Im pretty sure their spectrum has begun to shift significantly. this is just what i have heard from the Reef side of the eternal lighting debate but know there is some truth to it. Some of my clients who run PCs on their reefs dont swap lights that often and once they do, the change is HUGE in light output, so much so that some corals get shocked.

from the sounds of it, however, light might not be the only problem.

-nick


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Rotala wallichii_ is much easier to grow in soft water. That's no doubt your biggest problem. And with that much light, you'll need more than the recommended dosing of Flourish and Flourish Iron.


----------



## Essen (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks, all.

I will give it one more try, dosing more Flourish & Iron.


Essen


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I agree with Cavan about the soft water. For me it simply will not grow in anything else. One other possible issue is that most SAE's find it to be delicious, even when they leave everything else alone.


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

I got a little from a lfs a couple weeks ago. No sign of dying yet, but not growing much either. Got co2 and ferts, but Houston water is hard. Should know in a month if it is going to make it.


----------



## nickman (Feb 25, 2008)

luckily i have an RO unit now so hopefully my next attempt will be a successful one. thanks for the info.

-nick


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I absolutely agree with Cavan and BryceM, this plant does not tolerate hard water.

I think it has something to do with magnesium inhibition.

Use RO water to reduce the minerals (GH) in the water.


----------

